# Europe Reviews, February 2008



## Keitht (Feb 9, 2008)

Regency Palms, Spain

Review by Jason Luce

First review of this resort


----------



## Keitht (Feb 23, 2008)

Quaysiders Club, England

Review by Philip Daniel


----------

